# updated pics of blue litter



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

As i promised here is the updated pics of the litter

2 blues....


kerryann 176 by kerryann1986, on Flickr

broken dove i think...


kerryann 177 by kerryann1986, on Flickr

and the 2 baldies :lol: , starting to get a little bit of fluff now 


kerryann 175 by kerryann1986, on Flickr


kerryann 178 by kerryann1986, on Flickr

broken blue


kerryann 174 by kerryann1986, on Flickr


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

aww so cute


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

adorable!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thankyou  , still dont know what the wee bald ones are, but they are soooo cute


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

the wee baldies are well cute i love ur broken blue i want to call im humphrey lol (assuming hes a buck lol) :lol:


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

:lol: he is a buck  
thats it settled then, his name is humphrey


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

:mrgreen:


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

im i able to get a lilac ladie from you please? do u have any pics


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

any bucks available? in particular the blues or broken dove?


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

the broken dove is available  and the broken blue is available


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

The blues are wondermaful


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

broken blue it is! how much do you want for him and when is he good to leave....pm me with details?


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks kallan  the litter was a nice surprise


----------

